# Why I am happy to see Caribou/EO back on MC.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

For all of your viewing pleassure. I think he wants to seeif he can piss me off today but he will have to do much better then that.

http://www.masscops.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=240207

Let me know if the link does not come up for whatever reason.

Funny I was on Delta's side in refference to EObeing banned. I don't know if Caribou is angry because I have not approved his friend request.

Hey what ever.



> Caribou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Does not work


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> Does not work


I added the copy of the page


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

263FPD said:


> For all of your viewing pleasure. I think he wants to see if he can piss me off today but he will have to do much better then that.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=240207
> 
> ...


Not at all upset that you denied my friend request, it's just a forum after all...

However, you gave me shit over a comment I made (you thought it was against your wife, which it wasn't, but whatever, you took offence to it, so I'd refrain against an such joke in your electronic presence)...Two hours later you go on a make an insult against Harbinger10's mother...

Mother/Your momma etc. jokes are not appropriate...ANYWHERE...


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Flaming homosexual... seriously what a douchebag!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know 263 he is a witty muthafawker


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Caribou said:


> Not at all upset that you denied my friend request, it's just a forum after all...
> 
> However, you gave me shit over a comment I made (you thought it was against your wife, which it wasn't, but whatever, you took offence to it, so I'd refrain against an such joke in your electronic presence)...Two hours later you go on a make an insult against Harbinger10's mother...
> 
> Mother/Your momma etc. jokes are not appropriate...ANYWHERE...


Dude I wouldn't touch your mother... she probably went gay after having you :redcarded:

Oh no I feel an infraction coming on! :wavespin:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> I don't know 263 he is a witty muthafawker


He can dish it out, but he can't take it.


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

47turksinajar said:


> Oh no I feel an infraction coming on! :wavespin:


Sir, your signature is not an admission of guilt, you are merely acknowledging you received the ticket...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Cariboob is going to do to MC what Obama is doing to America, ruin it from the inside out.


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> He can dish it out, but he can't take it.


Oh, I can take it cc3915...


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Another thread spiraling out of control, why, why.....
I can hear the deadbolt clicking on this one, limboed in just in time......


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*EO WHY DON'T YOU JUST*
*







*


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Cariboob is going to do to MC what Obama is doing to America, ruin it from the inside out.


Nah, I'm an improvement to this site...Merely calling out members for insulting other members...


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Caribou 
MassCops Member
MassCops Officer

Join Date: Jan 2011
Location: It snows here...A lot
Posts: 60
Thanks: 35
Thanked 4 Times in 4 Posts
Nominated 0 Times in 0 Posts
TOTW/F/M Award(s): 0
Infractions: 0/1 (1)
Rep Power: 3

You have received an infraction at MassCops

Dear 47turksinajar,

You have received an infraction at MassCops.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
Insulting behaviour
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
MassCops - Massachusetts Law Enforcement Network
Quote:
Originally Posted by Caribou 
Not at all upset that you denied my friend request, it's just a forum after all...

However, you gave me shit over a comment I made (you thought it was against your wife, which it wasn't, but whatever, you took offence to it, so I'd refrain against an such joke in your electronic presence)...Two hours later you go on a make an insult against Harbinger10's mother...

Mother/Your momma etc. jokes are not appropriate...ANYWHERE...

Dude I wouldn't touch your mother... she probably went gay after having you

Oh no I feel an infraction coming on!

All the best,
MassCops

Dear 47turksinajar,

You have received an infraction at MassCops.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
Insulting behaviour x2
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
MassCops - Massachusetts Law Enforcement Network
Quote:
Flaming homosexual... seriously what a douchebag!

All the best,
MassCops

2 for 1 deal.... Yo make it a third! and while you're at it lick my ass!

YOU DON'T KNOW ME! 
YOU WON'T TREAD ON ME!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Caribou








MassCops Member
*MassCops Officer*
Join Date: Jan 2011
Location: It snows here...A lot
Posts: 63 
Thanks: 35
Thanked 4 Times in 4 Posts 
Nominated 0 Times in 0 Posts
TOTW/F/M Award(s): 0
Infractions: 0/1 (1)
Rep Power: 3









*You have received an infraction at MassCops* 
Dear kwflatbed,

You have received an infraction at MassCops.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
Insulting behaviour
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
http://www.masscops.com/f12/why-i-am...82/#post565282

Quote:
*EO WHY DON'T YOU JUST*
*







*

All the best,
MassCops

He can't even get this right it was not an insult it was advice LOL


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Caribou said:


> Oh, I can take it cc3915...


Then why are you reporting everyone's posts like a whining biotch?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Caribou said:


> Nah, I'm an improvement to this site...Merely calling out members for insulting other members...


Improve it by deleting your account and shutting the fuck up!


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

This site is no longer the place for me, I should have realized long time ago...

Go Deval, may you run MA forever !


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Caribou said:


> This site is no longer the place for me, I should have realized long time ago...
> 
> Go Deval, may you run MA forever !


Some how I doubt that he is leaving on his own. He is addicted to MC.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I banned him. He requested same.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Diregard, I see he has been banned until he comes back as MapleLeafor something of that nature.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Caribou said:


> This site is no longer the place for me, I should have realized long time ago...
> 
> Go Deval, may you run MA forever !


Before you leave don't forget to give me an infraction, I want to remember this night.

Also I told you he was a flaming homosexual... he likes DEVAL

And lastly GO FUCK YOURSELF


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Caribou said:


> This site is no longer the place for me, I should have realized long time ago...
> 
> Go Deval, may you run MA forever !


Had to toss an infraction Cbo's way for this one. I mean this is just beyond insulting!
I mean insult my Mother, kick my Dog, anything, but this is way below the belt!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Caribou







*

*Banned User*

*I hope you banned the EO account too*


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Had to toss an infraction Cbo's way for tis one. I mean this is just beyond insulting!


I wasn't going to stoop to his level of faggery


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he's GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

he will be back under another name until some admin bans his IP..

I hate that guy.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I wonder if he's actually an infraction enforcement officer up there????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone out there still doesn't think that banning EO originaly was a bad idea? Please, tell us how he wasn't a freaking pain in the ass.

---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:19 ----------

Oh and by the way, it was a true pleassure introducing this thread.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> I wonder if he's actually an infraction enforcement officer up there????


No he must be a constable.... lol


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

47turksinajar said:


> No he must be a *cu**nstable*.... lol


Fixed.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Anyone out there still doesn't think that banning EO originaly was a bad idea? Please, tell us how he wasn't a freaking pain in the ass.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:19 ----------
> 
> Oh and by the way, it was a true pleassure introducing this thread.


Never said he was not a pain or annoying, just did not believe that his actions were banning material. Although after tonight with the shit show he has put forward, now this is more in the area of being banned. Oh well thoght he would come around... Flintlockglock did.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Fixed.


you mean CUNT... yea that's right I said it!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

To bad we forced a supporting respected member to leave over the non supporting boob. :stomp:


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Nuke_TRT said:


> To bad we forced a supporting respected member to leave over the non supporting boob. :stomp:


Does that mean simon will be allowed back... :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

At MC we will welcome all Canadians. Gay-Nadians, not so much.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Nuke_TRT said:


> To bad we forced a supporting respected member to leave over the non supporting boob. :stomp:


Don't worry he will be back. That was a James Brown false exit if there ever was one, cape and all.
I can't do no more.....


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE"]YouTube - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Don't worry he will be back. That was a *James Brown false exit if there ever was one, cape and all.*
> I can't do no more.....


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

just glad he's gone. i'm sick of idiots like this around here. no one _bullied_ him into showing his true colors. He just did it to himself. 
I knew he would blow. it was just a matter of time.
Good Riddance!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Dogfucker Tony*,* EO/Caribou*, *Harbringer101*...going to be an interesting year:tounge_smile:


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

263FPD said:


>


26, I was hoping you would come through with the Eddie Murphy version of this from SNL.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, well, well
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLY7Ry17C9A"]YouTube - Eddie murphy hot tub[/nomedia]


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

can we kill this now... Pun intended


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If we must?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I think that his tossing out infractions onthe way out was weak and they should be romoved if possible.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

There's a few of them. I'm working on them now.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Efffff him.

In his own way of spelling it, It is a badge of *"Honour"*

---------- Post added at 22:20 ---------- Previous post was at 22:20 ----------

But thankyou, CC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> There's a few of them. I'm working on them now.


Can you remove the infraction I gave 263? hahahaha


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I think I got them all. If I missed some, let me know.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

I would like to keep mine!

---------- Post added at 22:24 ---------- Previous post was at 22:23 ----------

nvm you already got them! 
:smug:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

47turksinajar said:


> I would like to keep mine!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:24 ---------- Previous post was at 22:23 ----------
> 
> ...


I'll give you new ones if you want. :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> I'll give you new ones if you want. :shades_smile:


 Wouldn't be the same.:wink_smile:


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> I'll give you new ones if you want. :shades_smile:


oh here we go again... we already shot, skinned, and cook one caribou... :shades_smile:


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

as the apparent poster child for reformed criminal behavior I have but one thing to say


How will I survive the ensuing ice storm without EO's words of Canadian Wisdom?:cold:


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh Boy, because I can't get on here with out difficulty until tomorrow, I miss this adventure.....:stomp:
> 
> This asshole was a shit sandwich to begin with. Some of us regular supporting members Called this one from the get go (both EO and CuntBoob).
> 
> I think if we are to out some shithead, some notice should be taken. Mods, if this hasn't shown you anything, I at least hope you banned his IP address.......


Or just post his ip address... :tounge_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

47turksinajar said:


> Or just post his ip address... :tounge_smile:


It's not like it's CORI.....

Is it?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

I mean it would be pretty interesting to see who can figure out who he is first!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

flintlockglock said:


> as the apparent poster child for reformed criminal behavior I have but one thing to say
> 
> How will I survive the ensuing ice storm without EO's words of Canadian Wisdom?:cold:


I think you will do just fine w/o him.

:skull:RIP, Caribou/EO:skull:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I lost interest in him after his 4th or 5th post starting with "In Canada." Was it even confirmed that he was from Canada at all ? Ha also seemed infatuated with Deval Patrick.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Substitute Canada for Band Camp


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Feels good doesnt it CC, dont forget to drink the blood.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I really don't know how he though that a site frequented by mostly police officers and state troopers would be interested in hearing about his stories about writing citations for unlicensed trash cans and untrimmed trees.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nuke said it first, I'm just gonna reiterate it... In my own way. 

This is BULLSHIT. He never should have been let back to start, because all he is a fuckin' shit-stirrer. It may not be my site, but I look at this place like my home and treat it as such. You're gonna come and piss on my rugs, and insult my friends here? Get the fuck out. I give everyone a fair shake here, until they just cross the line. That fuck was a habitual line-stepper. 

Most of you know that I'm friends with Simon outside this place, thus I'm not happy with his departure. Seeing this fucktard EO/Caribou shit on a WHOLE BUNCH of respected members here makes me even angrier. We knew from the start this loser was a cancer to the forum. Fuck you EO. Thanks for driving a buddy of mine from this board because he couldn't take your incessant whiny cunting and irrelevant bullshit. 

Rant off. I'm shutting my mouth now. I'm still pissed. 

Thank you CC, for doing what needed to be done. You are the man.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Feels good doesnt it CC, dont forget to drink the blood.


I preffer Scotch. Yes I think I will go home and have some Scotch. Canadian Whisky just would not do it for me today.

---------- Post added at 23:37 ---------- Previous post was at 23:30 ----------

It's weak and lacks taste. Leaves you unsatisfied and the aftertaste is just nasty.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All I can say is for my part I gave him fair warning not to fuck with me
and I had no intention of backing down from him, he got what he deserved.
The ban should have been sooner than it was, we don't need to loose good
long standing members over some shit stirring jerk.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> All I can say is for my part I gave him fair warning not to fuck with me and I had no intention of backing down from him, he got what he deserved. The ban should have been sooner than it was, we don't need to lose good long standing members over some shit stirring jerk.


I completely agree. I was really surprised by the response of members that defended him (EO) and attacked Simon. Yes, Simon is a dick. He always has been and he always will be, but that is his role here. I enjoyed that part of the forum and it kept me laughing through some shitty shifts. I was surprised by the tough guy, "let's meet in real life" attitude some members took with Simon. Maybe I missed some longstanding, underlying dissension, but it seemed like many were jumping on him for "picking on" EO. EO was a cocksucker from the get go. Guessed he just fooled some of you a little better then others.

Now I'll wait for my flaming.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

vttroopah said:


> Now I'll wait for my flaming.


Did you sign up for French lessons yet ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

vttroopah said:


> EO was a cocksucker from the get go. Guessed he just fooled some of you a little better then others.


Before the historical revisionism begins, I remind everyone that EO did absolutely nothing *prior* to being banned that warranted being banned. It was somewhat amusing but also somewhat sad that people obsessed over him, making references to him in their sig lines, photo tags, etc. He was sometimes annoying, mostly innocuous, and the ironic thing is, if everyone just ignored him, he probably would have faded away.

I don't regret standing up for him at all; if I see someone being bullied for no good reason, I'm going to step in, regardless if I like the person or not. That's the way I was raised, as well as one of the reasons I became a cop, and I'm sure as hell not going to change now.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Before the historical revisionism begins...


See, that's the humor I missed on here.

I stayed out of most of this shit and usually keep to myself here. My reason for commenting now is not to argue EO's behavior as "bannable" or not, but with how the long standing members went at each other over this assclown. Delta, you're correct. EO was annoying and well fed as a troll. The issue was that, in the defense of one, many bullied another. By no means am I accusing you or anyone of bullying Simon. He's a big boy and can defend himself, but there was a _real ACLU feeling_ to EO's defense fund.

Whatever the case, it's over no biggie. After all, it's just the internet.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

have been steering clear of the s**t storm for the last couple days.

seems Simon took a shot at EO and it's been downhill ever since.

why a Canadian enforcement officer took an interest in a Mass LE website i don't know, but he did seem harmless with his "everything Canada" theme.

granted i've missed the bulk of this drama and it seems most members feel EO's dismissal was warranted

i'm not a cop, but in my job you need a really thick skin if your going to survive.

i like both Simon ( met him once ) and EO.

might be too late , but wouldn't it be better to bury the hatchet on this one and invite both members back ?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I wouldn't know most of you if I met you at the next M & G, seeing how I haven't been to one yet... but never say never, right?

And although I have been an infrequent contributor over the years compared to some, I have enjoyed this site longer than most of you have been members.

With that said, you can take my .02 cents on the matter however you would like, but here it is:

In the spirit of civility, I gave EO/Caribou a chance. What I got in return was the feeling that somewhere in Canada one of their villages was missing an idiot. (*Eye rolling? YES. But ban worthy? NOT YET*).

However, this 'upstart' on our site (I hate the term 'noob') didn't scale back what appeared to me as his baiting of senior members into a no-win-for-him schooling on forum etiquette, he kept sticking his dick into the bee's nest against all common sense. 
(*Eyebrow Raising? YES. But ban worthy? STILL NOT YET*).

Then he was banned for 'XYZ', which as it turned-out, was a ban in-name-only after he circumvented its intent by using another username to return to the site while continuing to incite and bait senior members. 
(*Turn a blind-eye to that? NO. Ban worthy now? YES*).

Some MassCops members get it, and some don't. 
If you have to ask you don't know.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Very well put Garda!! I think that's the most spot on account of what transpired.

That being said, can we lock it down? We've spent enough time discussing the malignant tumor that ran its course through the board, and I'd rather his existence here be a rapidly fading memory.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I respect those members who are of the opinion that poor EO was set upon by a gang of MC thugs, but he was given an almost non-existent second chance to come back as Caribou and he blew it by starting his shit again. For those who weren't here last night, just peruse his parting shots in the chatbox. Also keep in mind that it was he who requested to be banned this time around. This ban is final and irrevocable as his IP addresses have been blocked by the admins (thanks Wolfman). 

After looking back on the totality of this debacle, I am now of the opinion that this guy was "sly as a fox". He'd throw a veiled barb at a member, then after being called on it, he'd defend himself by saying it wasn't what he meant and that there was some kind of cultural misunderstanding. That can only work for so long.

Nonetheless, he's gone now and it's time to move on to other matters.


----------

